# Miter Saw Cabinet Plans - Questions ? ? ?



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm fairly new to the WWF and not sure if this is proper or not. I'm not even sure if I have put it in the correct place on WWF. If not please let me know.:icon_smile:
I have a copy (.pdf copy) of Robert Lang's "Building Miter Saw Stand Cabinet". After reading it through and looking on the internet for a better copy, I'm not sure I can make this with the way it is worded.:sad: Does anyone have a copy of this? It was published in the October 2007 issue of Popular Woodworking. OR has any one made one of these?







I need to make one of these and hope to start on it in the next week or two. I was also thinking about doing a build on WWF.
Thanks in Advance for your comments and help,


----------



## Schmee (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the exact one, but a quick Google led me to that exact picture with this article:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/ultimate_miter_saw_stand (Two pages)

http://d2amilv9vi9flo.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10//fea39.pdf

Not sure if it's as complete as what you're looking for, but hopefully that helps you get a bit closer.


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

Schmee said:


> I'm not sure if this is the exact one, but a quick Google led me to that exact picture with this article:
> 
> http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/ultimate_miter_saw_stand (Two pages)
> 
> ...


Thanks Schmee, I looked at both of the URL's you sent and that is exactly what I have. I just thought someone might have a copy of the Popular Woodworking magazine and it might have some more detailed pictures, drawings or maybe better wording.:shifty:
Thanks again for what you have showed me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

DerlC said:


> I'm fairly new to the WWF and not sure if this is proper or not. I'm not even sure if I have put it in the correct place on WWF. If not please let me know.:icon_smile:
> I have a copy (.pdf copy) of Robert Lang's "Building Miter Saw Stand Cabinet". After reading it through and looking on the internet for a better copy, I'm not sure I can make this with the way it is worded.:sad: Does anyone have a copy of this? It was published in the October 2007 issue of Popular Woodworking. OR has any one made one of these?
> View attachment 83334
> 
> ...


This looks like a nice design, easy to build, and I'm sure you will get plenty of support and encouragement along the way. There are a couple of concerns that I would have:

I like that the table the saw sits on is adjustable for height. This will allow you to use most any miter saw and level it with the wings. I would also want to be able to adjust the wing heights as well to match with my other equipment and benches. All that needs to be done is slot the holes on the uprights that fasten the wings to the cabinet.

The cabinet width is only 20" and mounted on casters that are slightly inboard. Seems like it might be tippy, especially if any weight is placed on the end of a wing. You may want to consider some type of outrigger support which could double in increasing stability because the saw sits on casters, albeit locking type.

The author designer made a real effort to fully utilize a full sheet of plywood without any waste, but in the process turned the grain direction of the top the wrong way to make it work. This weakens the free floating shelf the saw is attached to. There are work arounds for this.

Last I consider a stop to allow repetitive cuts a must, and the maximum stock length on this will be about 40". A built in measuring tape would be nice, but I'd want some type of pull out on the left wing for longer pieces. Possibly a second hinged section on the left wing incorporating a drop down leg. 

This is an easy project, just concentrate on one section at a time. Hope this helps, but doesn't overwhelm. Lots to consider.:smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is another one to consider. Plans are cheap.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks reasonable to build and I like the design. What are your specific questions?

George


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Here is another one to consider. Plans are cheap.
> Paulk Miter Stand


I like this design a lot if you enough room for it. Good storage on the shelf, as well as underneath. Looks to be very stable and versatile. Add some wheels to make it more mobile and a way to stand it on end for storage. This one has me thinking.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Old Skhool said:


> I like this design a lot if you enough room for it. Good storage on the shelf, as well as underneath. Looks to be very stable and versatile. Add some wheels to make it more mobile and a way to stand it on end for storage. This one has me thinking.


Well, I couldn't just build according to Ron's plans. I used them as a guide. I love my miter saw station. Best thing I could have done for my small work area.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Well, I couldn't just build according to Ron's plans. I used them as a guide. I love my miter saw station. Best thing I could have done for my small work area.


I like it. Never thought of using a router table as an extension for longer work, very clever.:thumbsup:


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

Old Skhool said:


> This looks like a nice design, easy to build, and I'm sure you will get plenty of support and encouragement along the way. There are a couple of concerns that I would have:
> 
> I like that the table the saw sits on is adjustable for height. This will allow you to use most any miter saw and level it with the wings. I would also want to be able to adjust the wing heights as well to match with my other equipment and benches. All that needs to be done is slot the holes on the uprights that fasten the wings to the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Old Skhool, for your comments. I agree with you on the 20" or less on the wheels and it might be a little tippy. 
Outriggers? :blink: That sounds good maybe you can help me with that when I get to that point.:thumbsup:
It must have a built in measuring tape because on the hardware list it ask for 1-L to R reading tape (72") and 1-R to L reading tape (72").:yes:


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Here is another one to consider. Plans are cheap.





GeorgeC said:


> It looks reasonable to build and I like the design. What are your specific questions?
> 
> George


Thanks anyway MT Stringer, but I need it to be portable because I have limited room in my shop.:smile:

GeorgeC, My specific question was; does anyone have these same plans in a little more detail and has anyone built this same project? :huh:

Thanks, Everyone


----------

